# Crooked House - March 2012



## Priority 7 (Mar 31, 2012)

After seeing Nelly's report and checking out the limited amount of reports from other UEr's I decided I needed to find this site. I have to say it drove me crazy I spent ages searching for clues in the reports and then trying to cross reference it to searches. In the end I ended up just giving myself a large headache. Finally a fellow explorer gave me a big hint and I pinpointed it, so here are my shots hope you enjoy:






























































Many thanks and Kudos to OMJ624P for the extra hint I needed to realise I had found the site 5 times on Google Maps and not realised


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

And well worth the return trip for me too. I felt a bit more at ease this time and was able to take my time, get a better feel for the place and see much more this time than I did on my first visit.

Cheers.

I still think the highlight was the stairs incident


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

....and the Pen photo came out well


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Indeed but we can let covert "peg-leg" urbex explain that one when he pops along  very lucky boy although his tripod wasn't quite so lucky


----------



## nelly (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice stuff P7, really sad to hear that the site has suffered some "Gone-age"

I do struggle sometimes about what to do morally, this house has been untouched for what? 25-30 years?

We come along and find it and within a short time things have been plundered 

It doesn't matter how secret you keep a location, I have had nearly 20 messages via DP and other forums asking for the location and have refused them all, but there are always clues, and the internet and research, and eventually somebody strikes lucky.

So are we right or wrong? We label ourselves as photographic historians, documenting the past, and I suppose that we are, but are we not also contributing to the demise of these relics too?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 1, 2012)

lovely report P7 and great photos..love the iron shot...SK did the house work in that kitchen and it looks rather rearanged now! he made it look so lovely too.!


----------



## alex76 (Apr 1, 2012)

nelly said:


> Nice stuff P7, really sad to hear that the site has suffered some "Gone-age"
> 
> I do struggle sometimes about what to do morally, this house has been untouched for what? 25-30 years?
> 
> ...



Very true mate just hope none of its relics end up on flee bay


----------



## highcannons (Apr 1, 2012)

nelly said:


> eventually somebody strikes lucky.So are we right or wrong? We label ourselves as photographic historians, documenting the past, and I suppose that we are, but are we not also contributing to the demise of these relics too?



One of my passtimes (saddo) if I am really bored is to research to death some site or other to see if I can figure out where it is. Just a research thing and the information isn't passed on except f it was really easy then I tell the person who posted it so maybe they can change something. Ok, if we post it probably will get stripped, but at least it is documented. One could even say that by ending up on flea bay the stuff is saved........but, if we did nothing then we are robbing others of some wisdom of knowledge and the stuff may still end up on flea bay or rot into the ground. 

The issue of interfering with somebodies stuff and somehow their memory is awkward, it's easier if it is distant. I feel nothing mostly when I explore. But, near me was a old place and I knew the people. I could have photographed and posted when they died but couldn't bring myself to do it.........
HC


----------



## st33ly (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice Report. Looks an interesting place.


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 1, 2012)

Its a 50-50 thing though, yes, things are being take but at the same time soon this place will meet its fate and the bulldozers will move in, at least it has been documented.

Personally I thing anyone who uses urbex as a cover for being a thieving scroat should be shot. There is NO EXCUSE. I go for the love of getting to see these amazing places and things, not to profit from it.


----------



## freebird (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow some great pics of this lovely place. So sad to hear that it has suffered the curse of being found and plundered. Its sad that no matter how secretive we are about these places they always end up ruined.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 2, 2012)

Oi How'd you find it!! Took me bloody hours! 

Bugger me tho, that's some damn fine photograpy! Ace mix of wide angle and prime, just awesome! 



nelly said:


> Nice stuff P7, really sad to hear that the site has suffered some "Gone-age"
> 
> I do struggle sometimes about what to do morally, this house has been untouched for what? 25-30 years?
> 
> ...



Exactly this. 

I know sites I've mentioned the name of and they've been torched within the week. co-incidence? I like to think so, but not sure. 

On the flipside, I put a report on here with just an initial 'M' for the location - Nelly put the full name up elsewhere on t'interweb, completely understandable, and got a torrent of abuse from the tennant within days: 

So do we not tell tell each other ANYTHING? Have fake names for EVERY site? That seems a pointless community. 

Such a big divide. 

MoD store is identical situation too, despite saying I wouldn't give location out I had X amount of emails... "where is MoD elec site?" Luckily I'd prepared a two word reply template...


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am with Nelly on this one it is so sad to see these little treasure troves plundered. That said they would be plundered even if we didnt find them and I take some solace from the fact many of them get recorded before they are truly plundered. UrbanX don't worry it took me ages and a a little help from OMJ...before I finally realised I had found it 4 or 5 times but just not seen it


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

...and to be fair, this place isnt being stripped, I only noticed ONE item missing on my last visit, everything else was as it was previously.

...and yes it may have stood for 25-30 years with nothing going missing, but I bet there wasnt a sodding great big hole in the wall for all those years  It's not all our fault. 

It may even be that the owner have realised that planning permission has been granted and it may be pulled down and are removing items themselves. Who really knows.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 2, 2012)

great pics, would love to visit myelf sometime


----------



## Stussy (Apr 2, 2012)

Place is such a rarity nowadays, shame other delinquents can't share the same appreciation! Excellent report!


----------

